# Grass Is Gold.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Circa 1950. The more things change....

And some beautiful AC tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I hated stacking those AC round bales. Hard to get a stable load on a wagon. My cousin only kept it one year, then went to squares.

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I remember the short lived big square stacks, had to scoop them from the bottom then they would fall apart... didn't last long around here...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO quality of big stacks were determined by stacking tractor operator. A good conscientious tractor operator could make a good stack while a poor operator would make "a pile of hay". Pasture that I lease down the road from me has a JD model 200 stacker & stack mover setting on a LPG well site that I sold to purchaser when it was new..


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

There is still a hesston stacker running around here. The guy does his pasture up and tarps it then untarps in the winter


----------

